
Ask HN: Where can I buy/download a recipe database? - drew_kutchar
For my next project I need a recipe database with pictures of the food.<p>I did come across http://www.odditysoftware.com/page-datasales226.htm but that doesn't include  photos.<p>Also, I know there is http://www.opensourcefood.com/ which I think I can safely "scrape" since all the recipes have Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial 3.0 License as long as I attribute the original author.<p>I was wondering if anyone on HN knows of a better recipe database out there which I can buy.<p>Thanks!
======
prs
Is the data dump available at
<http://recipes.wikia.com/wiki/Special:Statistics> an option that might fit
your needs? You might want to check it out unless you already did so.

~~~
drew_kutchar
That looks like a really good one. Do you know what's the license?

~~~
prs
<http://community.wikia.com/wiki/Community_Central:Licensing>

~~~
ttrashh
What would I need to do to comply with the license for a commercial mobile
app? Have attribution where I display the article or data? What does share
alike do in this case? Would I need to provide a link to the source for the
application?

------
templaedhel
Along the same lines, I have been looking for a database of ingrediants. Have
you run across anything like that in your quest?

~~~
drew_kutchar
No, but you can just find any recipe database and parse the ingredients out.

